# Seafood only? Help!



## chelsea (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to feed my hedgie spikes hedgehog diet. When she started running out I infused it with a different food, which she would not eat. In the interim until I got more spikes, all she would eat was shrimp and pink salmon. I tried everything fruits veggies meats... now that I have the spikes diet again, she won't eat it. The only thing she will eat is fish and I am worried this is unhealthy for her. She will not even eat mealworms.Any suggestions?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you tried other quality cat food. Check here that might help you. I don't think fish is bad, but it's usually served as a threat an you have to make sure it's well cooked and has no bones. But I know some fish contains mercury I don't know which and if the level they have are bad. Like I said I would tried different catfood.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How long did she go on the salmon and shrimp until she had her food again? Usually those things are for snacks but not the staple food source. It might be possible that the hedgie likes the taste on them better so now she doesn't want to go back. I'd try some more foods off the recommended list cause if she's just eatting the shrimp and salmon it may be too much protein. You'll want to make sure to always have her food on hand cause hedgies can get stomach upsets from fast changes and if the change causes them to stop eatting they can get fatty liver disease. Hopefully more will come along though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I be your hedgie? I wuv seafood.


----------



## chelsea (Mar 24, 2010)

She was without the spikes for about 3 weeks, in which I tried 2 other hedgehog foods, and purina one dry cat food which she didnt eat any of. In desperation I tried chicken, beef, egg (scrambled and hard boiled), blueberries, strawberries, potato, carrots, celery.... just about everything I could find but she wouldn't try anything. Finally I tried the shrimp and salmon and now that's all she wants to eat. If I take it away from her, Im scared she will go on a hunger strike against the spikes diet and just wont eat at all.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Have you tried a sea food based cat food. Fromm makes a good one and so does Halo (although it is a bit high in fat). Also lots of cat food brands will also make soft food. You could try wellness I know they have a variety of seafood based soft foods. Soft food is not ideal usually but anything with more than salmon and shrimp in it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## chelsea (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats a good idea, thank you. High in fat for now would be okay. She has lost a lot of weight.
Thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Eagle Pack Holistic Select Anchovie, Sardine, and Salmon formula is a good one. I had a sample and tried it with Inky, he loves it!


----------



## chelsea (Mar 24, 2010)

So I tried 7 different seafood formulas of catfood and she wouldn't eat a single one. I think at this point maybe I should just take her to the vet and see if there's something wrong. She is losing weight rapidly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's practically impossible to have tried 7 different foods in such a short amount of time. You need to offer each one seperately with wean on/off time. Not saying you should drag it out while she's still losing weight, but you certainly shouldn't throw a huge variety of foods at her and make a decision that she won't eat any of them, after such a short amount of time.

If she absolutely refuses to eat anything else I say she needs to be syringe fed and taken to your vet.


----------

